# My big brave Pie



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tonight you lost your battle Pie, I tried as hard as I could to get you to hang on but it was too much for you little man. Pie you were so easy to love from the frist moment I saw you and your brothers,although you werent everybodys idea of an attractive rat I knew you would have a piece of my heart forever. You managed one last show of strength when you climbed that ladder for the last time and hauled yourself into the hammock to pass to rainbow bridge surrounded by your loving family. My darling Pie I was looking through all the pictures of you and I found the perfect one, you are surrounded by other ratties who thought the world of you, they are looking for you now and I wish I could tell them where you have gone. Play hard and wait for me baby xxx

This is the amazing Pie Rat tucking into his very favourite corn on the cob(front left)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful rattie! Run free little one! :crying: RIP Pie x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun!!!!! Am so sorry!!! RIP you gorgeous little man! xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear your sad news TDM {{hugs}}

Scamper free little Pie over the Rainbow Bridge.

xxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

So so sorry you were taken Pie, because I know how much your mummy loved you and how hard she fought for you these last weeks that the illness took hold.
You spent your last days surrounded by love and thats what you deserved little rattie....

So sorry Gill xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

RIP Pie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Scamper free little chap. Sending love TDM


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw Gill im so sorry Pie was gorgeous and obviously a very loved little ratty xx ((((hugs)))


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

so sorry..RIP Pie

juliex


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sorry mate xx rip Pie


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleep tight Pie xx
So sorry Gill


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP little ome.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry TDM.....Jill


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

RIP little Pie


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry TDM, we know how hard you're trying and this just can't be helping.

RIP Pie, you were very much loved x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Have fun at the bridge Pie xx

Keep a watchful eye over your brothers and sisters and help them through this awful illness xx

So sorry hun xx :crying:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss of Pie.
R.I.P Pie and have fun at the bridge xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Pie.. xxx


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Reminds me of my own little rattie. They're so hard to let go. x.x

May he rest in peace. (,;


----------



## aleexa (Mar 18, 2010)

i hope you feel more better. This friends are so precious, are the only ones who truly love you and who will be with you forever.
I know how is to loss a friend like that.
Hugs
owall.net - 1600x1200 wallpaper entitled my best friend


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im so sorry he was much love
rip little pie enjoy your cornies at rainbow
love wendy


----------

